# Laundry sink/tray



## Ten Tenths (May 21, 2020)

Hi All

I have a couple of (basic) code questions relating to plumbing that I have been unable to determine and would appreciate input please (I am not a plumber).

A home owner recently mentioned to me that they had no laundry sink/tray/trough in their residential home at all in DFW.  

Where I come from, a laundry tray/sink is mandatory/required under both the Health Code and the Plumbing code, (along with a floor waste), and in a multi home application the sink has also has a mandatory minimum capacity.

I have not been able to find an answer as to whether a laundry sink/tray is a requirement in SFR or multi home applications.  Can anyone guide me to a code please?

Cheers


----------



## cda (May 21, 2020)

Welcome again

I am not a plumber. Please define: 

laundry tray/sink

I have a guess


----------



## steveray (May 22, 2020)

Not in the plumbing code unless local health or someone else has amended it in....


----------



## JCraver (May 22, 2020)

I've never heard of a laundry sink or a floor drain being required in a SFR.  Even with our crazy plumbing code here in IL, neither one are a requirement.


----------



## cda (May 22, 2020)

I was thinking maybe this???

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Oatey-2...-1-in-Furnished-Drain-Adapter-34067/100080446

Started seeing them lately


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 22, 2020)

IRC R306 only requires toilet facilities and a kitchen sink in a single famaily residence, duplex, or townhouse.

IPC table 403.1 requires toilet facilities, a kitchen sink, and a washer hookup in apartments.


----------



## JPohling (May 22, 2020)

Where are you from that requires this?


----------



## Ten Tenths (May 22, 2020)

JPohling said:


> Where are you from that requires this?



'Down under'.   Just getting my head around the differences.  

Cheers


----------



## Ten Tenths (May 22, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> IRC R306 only requires toilet facilities and a kitchen sink in a single famaily residence, duplex, or townhouse.
> 
> IPC table 403.1 requires toilet facilities, a kitchen sink, and a washer hookup in apartments.



Thank you.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Ten Tenths (May 22, 2020)

cda said:


> I was thinking maybe this???
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Oatey-2...-1-in-Furnished-Drain-Adapter-34067/100080446
> 
> Started seeing them lately



Sorry.  I'm still learning the terms.  I think you also call them a laundry tub but this is what we are meaning.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/UKINOX-...Laundry-Sink-with-Washboard-UK10510/306184587


----------



## my250r11 (May 22, 2020)

Must have been a local or state requirement from where you were located.


----------



## ICE (May 23, 2020)

I wouldn't be witrhout one.  I cleaned fish in a kitchen sink once.


----------



## cda (May 23, 2020)

Ten Tenths said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a couple of (basic) code questions relating to plumbing that I have been unable to determine and would appreciate input please (I am not a plumber).
> 
> ...



nope 

Have not seen that Requirement in Texas


----------



## ADAguy (May 24, 2020)

Ten Tenths said:


> 'Down under'.   Just getting my head around the differences.
> 
> Cheers



"really" down under?

Still using washboards? That is what laundry sinks were for once upon a time.


----------



## VillageInspector (May 26, 2020)

Are you talking about a slop sink like in a maintenance closet?


----------



## ADAguy (May 27, 2020)

VillageInspector said:


> Are you talking about a slop sink like in a maintenance closet?



He speaks of residential use.


----------



## VillageInspector (May 27, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> He speaks of residential use.




That I know but beyond that I'm not sure of what he is asking


----------



## ADAguy (May 28, 2020)

Ten Tenths said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a couple of (basic) code questions relating to plumbing that I have been unable to determine and would appreciate input please (I am not a plumber).
> 
> ...



What is it you do that has lead to your concern about this?


----------

